# still waiting for hulu



## libra89 (Dec 22, 2015)

Seems like the update for Hulu has been out for days, but I'm still waiting. I just got my Bolt, online since Friday. I've done multiple connections to the Tivo Service, as well as reboots. 

I was hopeful earlier this evening when my forced connection resulted in a longer download and a pending reboot. I have no idea what was installed with that update, but Hulu was not it. 

I did an online chat with a support rep yesterday and was told to wait 24-48 hours. Seems ridiculous given that others received the app days ago, my bolt has already been online 4 days, and the Tivo announcement that the app was live came out on 12/15. How on earth could it take almost a week to push new software out to boxes with live connections? Other than the insanity of repeatedly forcing connections to the service and doing reboots, is there something else I should try?

Looking forward to an answer other than "just wait" or "force connect and reboot".


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Have you looked under channels / my providers? It may have been there but unchecked.


----------



## libra89 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yep, what feels like a million times.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

I would reach out to [email protected]

But if I had to guess, she's probably already on Christmas break as most of corporate America is...


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

I am in the exact same situation. Just got my TiVo Bolt last week. Still no Hulu. I called support and they said I had the latest update and that I should just "wait".


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo paused the 20.5.6 software rollout to fix some problems (including problems some apps were having), so they may have halted the app deployment as well until the issue is fixed.


----------



## libra89 (Dec 22, 2015)

That's the maddening part. If we have the latest update, then why no hulu? And in the converse, then what's to wait for that is magically going to change the situation? I don't understand this method of support. I work in IT application support, and this "just wait" method of appeasing customers is the most illogical and annoying thing I've ever seen. 

During with my online 'support' chat with 'Ryan', I mentioned that I had a Mini that wasn't seeing my Bolt either, and I believed them to both be on the same network and subnet. The Bolt had been online for 2 days, and the Mini online and activated for over 24 hours. His resolution to my issue was "just keep trying". What?? That is nonsense. The total definition of insanity. He didn't even try to assess what software versions either box were on, what network settings were showing, nothing. Just wait, and just keep trying. As it turned out, I had unwittingly attached the Mini to my main router and the Bolt to an Airport Extreme, via switches in both cases, so it wasn't immediately obvious what was going on. Once I realized that, I was able to fix things up. 

So.....if anyone with Tivo support is watching this thread, please do better. And please explain to me, if I have the latest software version, why am I told to just sit and wait? I've been waiting for 5 days now. I'd really like a technical explanation of how continuing this nonsense is going to change my situation, and when. Why doesn't Hulu come along automatically with the latest and greatest version of the software? 

For anyone who understands what version is what, my Bolt is on version 20.5.6.RC18-USC-11-849.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

I have been a long time TiVo customer so I am used to this level of support. I can't think of a single time when I called in and actually got my problem resolved. It is always "well just give it some time".

I did get excited this morning since I got up, connected to the network and it downloaded a rather large update and then told me to restart. But after the restart, still no Hulu.

I am not sure how I could have the "latest" software if it just downloaded an update.

Also, I have the exact same software version you have listed above.


----------



## libra89 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jeez, that's terrible. I did the "force connection two times and restart" sequence a bit ago. That seemed to go fine, but now after restart, the Bolt won't connect to the internet. Pretty fed up at this point, as a new customer.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

libra89 said:


> Jeez, that's terrible. I did the "force connection two times and restart" sequence a bit ago. That seemed to go fine, but now after restart, the Bolt won't connect to the internet. Pretty fed up at this point, as a new customer.


I know. Feels like we only get self-help here on the forums.

For your Tivo Mini-> Bolt have you tried setting static IPs on both? I finally got to that point when the dynamic IP kept changing and Mini kept losing track of the Bolt.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

The Bolt I set up late last week won't update with Hulu or WWE network either. I've forced a handful of calls every day.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

libra89 said:


> That's the maddening part. If we have the latest update, then why no hulu? And in the converse, then what's to wait for that is magically going to change the situation? I don't understand this method of support. I work in IT application support, and this "just wait" method of appeasing customers is the most illogical and annoying thing I've ever seen.


Since you work in IT app support, why the urgency to get an app that is potentially going to have problems anyway? Let them fix 20.5.6 first.

"Just wait" is the best advice there is. Bolt buyers have waited 3 months for Hulu. You've waited 4 days. An extra week or two won't kill you or them.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Since you work in IT app support, why the urgency to get an app that is potentially going to have problems anyway? Let them fix 20.5.6 first.
> 
> "Just wait" is the best advice there is. Bolt buyers have waited 3 months for Hulu. You've waited 4 days. An extra week or two won't kill you or them.


One of the reasons I just bought the Bolt was for Hulu. I don't mind waiting if we have some kind of information from TiVo but right now some people get it and some do not without any kind of explanation or reasoning.


----------



## Outback Paul (Dec 21, 2003)

I setup my Bolt last Friday and still no Hulu.


----------



## libra89 (Dec 22, 2015)

kbdrand said:


> One of the reasons I just bought the Bolt was for Hulu. I don't mind waiting if we have some kind of information from TiVo but right now some people get it and some do not without any kind of explanation or reasoning.


This is the best explanation of my perspective too. If it's broken, fine, but they should simply disclose what the real situation is so that we know what to expect.


----------



## libra89 (Dec 22, 2015)

aspexil said:


> I know. Feels like we only get self-help here on the forums.
> 
> For your Tivo Mini-> Bolt have you tried setting static IPs on both? I finally got to that point when the dynamic IP kept changing and Mini kept losing track of the Bolt.


I have that connection working OK now. I just didn't realize that the switch in the family room was hooked into an Airport Express, and the master bedroom switch was hooked into the main verizon router. I must have had some reason once upon a time for doing that, but it long since escapes me. Once I pulled the wall unit away from the wall to look at where all the cables were going, I realized what the issue was. I had to spend some time in the hub box in the master closet trying to decipher which cable went to which wall outlets, but I finally got all the right ones connected. Bolt <-> Mini are happy at this point. Now.....if I could just get Hulu....


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

kbdrand said:


> One of the reasons I just bought the Bolt was for Hulu. I don't mind waiting if we have some kind of information from TiVo but right now some people get it and some do not without any kind of explanation or reasoning.


A lot of software updates will get rolled out over time. That way if there's a major issue they can shut it down before it causes a lot of issues for every customer. Look at the recent Windows 10 upgrade, or almost any smartphone upgrade that gets channeled through a carrier.


----------

